# [Build Log] "eNVy" - Custom 1-Off Parvum, 5960x, GTX 980s



## MunneY (Feb 10, 2015)

*HOWDY!*

I'm MunneY! and this is going to be my first post here at TPU.  Been "around" a long time, just never registered, but thats going to change now :-D

So, its about that time of year again when I get the itch to build something.  This build has actually been in the planing stages for about 3 months, if not more.  I am going to keep certain parts of the build secret until i get to the point where I reveal them.  You can expect the full compliment of pictures to be done, along with Videos where I can.  There definitely will be one done on the case, and one for atleast 2 other parts :-D

I don't yet have the case in hand, but I do have most of the core components.  I'm still waiting to hear back from a couple of people to wrap this up.  Did I mention that this build is Sponsored!??!?!

_*HUGE Thanks to the following people - Parvum, EVGA, Mayhems, xD3aDPooLx Customs*_

*Main Components*:
Motherboard: EVGA X99 Micro
CPU: Intel 5960x
Memory: 16GB of something
GPU: EVGA GTX 980s 
PSU: Undecided
SSD: 1TB SSD

*Watercooling Components:*
Still working on this, but here is a list of what I'll be using

CPU Block: UNDECIDED
GPU Blocks: GTX 980 Blocks ( MUST BE CLEAR )
Radiators: 4 x 240mm 
Pump: UNDECIDED
Tube Fittings: Probably Bitspower 
Other Fittings (Misc): UNDECIDED
Tubing: 16mm Rigid PETG
Coolant: MAYHEMS! Probably Aurora 2

*Other Components:*
Fans: Parvum F1.0
Cables:  xD3aDPooLx Customs Fully custom paracord
Lighting: Unsure at the moment.







Spoiler: AND ONE LIL TEASER, JUST BECAUSE I'M MEAN!











​


----------



## MunneY (Feb 16, 2015)

So I've decided to show off the renders!


----------



## Vego (Feb 19, 2015)

5960x seams to be overkill, maybe go for 5930k and get another 980 for saved money?


----------



## GhostRyder (Feb 19, 2015)

MunneY said:


> So I've decided to show off the renders!


 Ok that is a sick looking design for a case!


----------



## MunneY (Feb 22, 2015)

GhostRyder said:


> Ok that is a sick looking design for a case!



Yah, I'm pretty happy with it!  Can't wait to ACTUALLY get it in person!



Vego said:


> 5960x seams to be overkill, maybe go for 5930k and get another 980 for saved money?



Its supposed to be overkill :-D 

Stick around, you'll be in for a good surprise


----------



## Vego (Feb 23, 2015)

MunneY said:


> Its supposed to be overkill :-D
> 
> Stick around, you'll be in for a good surprise



If u mean overkill there isnt much that can surprise me, my last 2 overkills below 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/my-new-pc.136658/page-2

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/actina-gameon-most-ultimate-biggest-bang-ever.169178/

ill definitly stick arround


----------



## MunneY (Feb 24, 2015)

*UPDATE TIME!!!

So for this build I wanted to have monster power in a mini package, Enter the EVGA X99 Micro.  Pairing this with a 5960x is going to give me all the power I could want and the form factor to keep everything compact.

So, without further delay!*

























































*These last few pictures are also VERY VERY important.  They will bring to light the first of the big surprises of this build.*















*Three Full Size PCI-E 3.0 Slots... in all their X16 Glory!*













*And the actual surprise?!*











*Thank you guys for your support.  Can't tell you how much it means to me.  None of this would be possible without ya'll

And a HUGE thanks to [@]EVGA-JacobF[/@] and the EVGA Team!
*​


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 24, 2015)

Jesus Christ... these Parvum builds... I wonder if they tell these people to spam across multiple forums... this is getting old...LOL!

I can't be sure if the build is more sext, or spammy..


----------



## MunneY (Feb 24, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> Jesus Christ... these Parvum builds... I wonder if they tell these people to spam across multiple forums... this is getting old...LOL!
> 
> I can't be sure if the build is more sext, or spammy..





Parvum had nothing to do with this outside of helping me build my perfect case out of an imagination.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Feb 24, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> Jesus Christ... these Parvum builds... I wonder if they tell these people to spam across multiple forums... this is getting old...LOL!
> 
> I can't be sure if the build is more sext, or spammy..


 I'll tell you what. The only way I would be able to build something like this is with a sponsorship. If I got the opportunity to build it I would post it all over and thank my sponsors even if I didn't have to.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 24, 2015)

MunneY said:


> Parvum had nothing to do with this outside of helping me build my perfect case out of an imagination.


You sound like a shill... but I'm with bubble and would do the same thing. You posted this all over the place, LOL.


----------



## MunneY (Feb 24, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> You sound like a shill... but I'm with bubble and would do the same thing. You posted this all over the place, LOL.



I'm not sure how to take that.  I'm excited because I'm finally getting to do something that I wanted, something that hasn't been seen before.  Sorry for being passionate about something bud.  yeah, I've posted all over.. most people don't use multiple forums.  I'm proud of this and I want people to see it.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Feb 24, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> You sound like a shill... but I'm with bubble and would do the same thing. You posted this all over the place, LOL.



Just because its posted in different forums doesnt make him a shill at all. Hes thankful for what has come his was way. Be respectful or move along.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 24, 2015)

So are you and about 3/4 others... all using Parvum too...out of nowhere, all 'new' forum goers.... with no forum participation outside of their thread. Just a weird coincidence I suppose.

Also, let's be clear, he SOUNDS like one.. I didn't say he was. 



Enjoy your PC my man... its a nice one, no doubt!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Feb 24, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> So are you and about 3/4 others... all using Parvum too...out of nowhere, all 'new' forum goers. Just a weird coincidence I suppose.
> 
> Also, let's be clear, he SOUNDS like one.. I didn't say he was.
> 
> ...



Still implying it though. Parvum, has some soild designs and allows a ton of flexibility with their designs. So what if alot of people use them.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 24, 2015)

I did imply it... I did not call him that however. That wasn't remotely my point that "a lot of people use them". My point was that, out of nowhere, brand new members join sites to spam..sorry, share their builds for/with Parvum/cases. The same users at multiple sites. It just smells pretty damn fishy is all.

My apologies. I really should not have said this out loud. If it looks like a duck and quacks like one, it could be a Turduckeon!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Feb 24, 2015)

Have you thought more exposure means his build and name gets out there more. 

Also I pointed him here.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 24, 2015)

Just to help this thread move onward....
There are no qualifications or rules to posting in this section in regards to other forum participation. It is simply a place to come and show off what you can do.
There are rules however about taking threads off topic or outright derailing the main objective of the thread.
Please play nice so we can all enjoy this build.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 24, 2015)

MunneY said:


> So I've decided to show off the renders!


love the case, cant wait to see the real thing  I am a sucker for powerful matx/itx builds. Are you gonna be able to fit 3 GPUs there?


----------



## MunneY (Feb 24, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> love the case, cant wait to see the real thing  I am a sucker for powerful matx/itx builds. Are you gonna be able to fit 3 GPUs there?



Yessir!  I'll take some modifications, but it'll go :-D


----------



## Dieinafire (Feb 24, 2015)

It's going to be a nice build for 720p gaming


----------



## Toothless (Feb 24, 2015)

Dieinafire said:


> It's going to be a nice build for 720p gaming


wat

You're implying a 980 can only do 720p.

What rock are you living under?


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 24, 2015)

lol tri-sli gtx 980 for 720p


----------



## bubbleawsome (Feb 25, 2015)

I think he's either joking or trolling guys.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 25, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> I think he's either joking or trolling guys.


i think so as well


----------



## MunneY (Feb 25, 2015)

Well I'm shooting for 720p/30fps, but I don't know if i'll make it


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 25, 2015)

I like your sense of humor (and patience with my obvious frustration of these threads at my home site)!!!

Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## MunneY (Feb 27, 2015)

Just a lil teaser...


----------



## MunneY (Mar 5, 2015)

Soooo... Since this thing is now happening







I might be ditching the GTX 980s......


----------



## Jetster (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Vego (Mar 5, 2015)

MunneY said:


> Just a lil teaser...


love aurora from mayhems but pastel seams to be more permanent solution


----------



## MunneY (Mar 5, 2015)

Vego said:


> love aurora from mayhems but pastel seams to be more permanent solution



I probably will use the pastel 24/7, but the aurora just has that effect on me so I need to try it.


----------



## Vego (Mar 6, 2015)

MunneY said:


> I probably will use the pastel 24/7, but the aurora just has that effect on me so I need to try it.


had in but the efect was gone after about 4-5 days
after that coolant looked just like colored water, no more silvers glow 

and shit for sure is hard to clean


----------



## MunneY (Mar 20, 2015)

*The King is dead... Long Live The King














*​


----------



## Vego (Mar 20, 2015)

I like you more now


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 20, 2015)

*drool*
That is an amazing machine.


----------



## MunneY (Mar 20, 2015)

Vego said:


> I like you more now



Good, cause my wife likes me less :-D LOLLOL



bubbleawsome said:


> *drool*
> That is an amazing machine.



Thank ya, but you havent even seen the best of it yet :-D


----------



## MunneY (Apr 11, 2015)

Hey guys!  So I know its been about a month since I posted, but I've been trying to hold off until I had something REALLY worth while to show you.  I now have quite a bit coming, so expect more frequent updates.  

Let me give you a little background before I post the pictures.  When I first got the idea for this process back late last summer, I talked it over with some friends.  After deciding I wanted to do it, I knew it would take some very special tools and design work.  I had seen Parvum's ability to do custom cases and honestly loved the look so I reached out to them to see what they'd think.  After taking to Imersa (Justin) and explaining it, I submited some very RUFF drawings.  Like... MS Paint kind of ruff.  He took something so bare and they made it something amazing.  I can't even begin to tell you how much time, money, and effort has gone into this case.  After almost 6 months of contact, design, cutting, re-cutting, cutting some more, we finally have a finished product... Here is what I gave them....






*I give to you, the main piece of the puzzle... A FULLY custom, 100% one-off masterpiece... eNVy*




























*And now to the main attraction... The IN MIDWALL RESERVOIR.
*

























*Here are a few shots with the coolant.  I'm trying to decide if I need to deepen the color a bit, to match it.  With the res being frosted, I'm worried that its going to wash out.  *




















I'm sorry it took so long to post, but I feel that it has been very much worth it.  I again, want to thank Justin and Shaun for 1. Taking a mental picture and make it a dream come true. 2. Dealing with my pestering and badgering about updates.  I cannot speak highly enough of these guys.  They have done everything I've asked, and more.

So... was it worth the wait?​


----------



## MunneY (May 21, 2015)

Alrighty... Well its about that time again.  I was in kind of a rush to get these pictures out today, so I didnt setup my full lighting and all that jazz.. but you can get the jest of how amazing these rads are!

I reached out to DazMode and talked to him about his Darkside Rads.  These things are the bizniz.  He was kind enough to cut me a deal on these and get them to me ASAP!  Dude is a seriously awesome guy and you should give him your business.  Having said that... lets get to what you want to see!







*

The 4 Family Members!






Simple and perfect packaging...






Only what you need... Protected Radiator and Screws






Again






Dat Fin Density!






Welcome to the....






I got a couple of Crossflows too... One of the main reason I went with Darkside!






Siblings!






All together now!






Family Photo Time!





Closeup with the photo-bomb!





*​


----------



## EarthDog (May 27, 2015)

Holy cow... 3 months later and its not built??!! That would kill me!!! LOL!


----------



## MunneY (May 29, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> Holy cow... 3 months later and its not built??!! That would kill me!!! LOL!



Nope... the core is on a MB box on my desk... Waiting on 2 final pieces before it can be built.


----------



## MunneY (Jun 3, 2015)

Alrighty!!!!! Time for yet another update!

This time, I'd like to announce that Bitspower has come on board and hooked me up with some pieces for this build!


----------



## MunneY (Jun 13, 2015)

Alright...


Enough with the teasing and such... Time to show off and announce yet another company who felt I was worthy of sponsorship!








Big thanks to Corsair Joseph and everyone over at Corsair for believing in this build, and myself.

Now onto the pictures!





A nice package of an AX1200i and 16GB of LPX 2400mhz memory!










Dem Sails!















So Shiny





Wont look like this much longer 





Obligatory port shot!





The bag o' cables





Hey wait a minute!





Holding shot of the Custom Sleeved Cables by xD3aDPooLx


----------



## MunneY (Jul 19, 2015)

Alright, I've stalled this enough as it is.  I'll get some more pictures of it with my setup this week, once my new monitor shows up!  I didn't get EVERYTHING I wanted in here, and had to make a few compromises but this build is still everything I hoped it'd be!

I really want to thank you guys for sticking this out and supporting the build.  This has been a LONG LONG LONG 10 months, from conception to now.  I am thrilled with the outcome and honestly, without my sponsors none of this would have been possible.  Thank you again to Justin and Shaun from Parvum, Jacob and EVGA, Joseph and everyone at Corsair, Mick From Mayhems for the coolant, Bitspower and Dazmode, as well as my friend Eric or xD3aDPooLx for the sleeve-job!  

Now, on to what everyone here cares about... some Glamour shots.  I'll get a video done ASAP as well, just need to get everything done in my office :-D

I GIVE TO YOU.... "eNVy"


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 19, 2015)

MunneY said:


> Good, cause my wife likes me less :-D LOLLOL


You need a wife that's more supportive of your hobby then. My wife is more willing to let me spend money than I'm willing to let myself. 
Maybe it's because I'm the one who pays the bills.


----------

